# Bγάζω / δίνω / εκφωνώ / κάνω / πραγματοποιώ μια ομιλία;



## Costas (Jul 19, 2009)

ΛΚΝ (τα έντονα δικά μου):
ομιλία η [omilía] O25 : 1. (...) 2. προφορική ανάπτυξη ενός θέματος μπροστά σε ακροατήριο· (πρβ. λόγος, διάλεξη): *Kάνω* / ακούω μία ~ για την εθνική γιορτή. (...)

ΛΝΕΓ: Κανένα παράδειγμα αυτού του τύπου

Διαδίκτυο:
...στην ομιλία που πραγματοποίησε ...
...θα μεταδοθεί εκτάκτως η ομιλία που έδωσε...
...θα κάνει δημόσια ομιλία στην Αθήνα
...θα κάνει μια ομιλία
...θα πραγματοποιήσει ομιλία
...παρέδωσε σήμερα μια ομιλία στο Στρασβούργο (delivered a speech)
...οι ομιλίες που εκφωνήθηκαν... (παθητική σύνταξη)
Η ομιλία πραγματοποιήθηκε... (παθητική σύνταξη)

Κλπ. κλπ. Γενικά, αποφεύγεται η χρήση ρήματος για να δηλωθεί η ενέργεια του ομιλείν με χρήση του ουσιαστικού "ομιλία" ως αντικειμένου, και η λέξη συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται ασυνόδευτη ("στην ομιλία του,..."). Είναι λίγα συγκριτικά τα παραδείγματα. Κάτι πάντως που θα ήθελα να κάνουν συστηματικά τα ελληνικά λεξικά, και που δεν το κάνουν, είναι να μου δίνουν αυτές ακριβώς τις συνάψεις, και όχι να μου παραθέτουν ατάκτως διάφορα παραδείγματα χρήσης της λέξης.

Εντύπωση πάντως μου έκανε ότι δε βρήκα το "βγάζω ...ομιλία", κατά το "βγάζω λόγο".

Το "εκφωνώ ομιλία" είναι καλό για περιπτώσεις επίσημες, με πόντιουμ για τον ομιλητή, αλλά σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, λιγότερο "στημένες", μου φαίνεται πομπώδες και κάπως αταίριαστο.

Το "κάνω ομιλία", το μοναδικό που προτείνει το ΛΚΝ, προσωπικά μου φαίνεται απαίσιο, αλλά βρήκα και κάνα-δυο παραδείγματά του στο διαδίκτυο.

Τι λέτε εσείς;


----------



## sarant (Jul 19, 2009)

Λέμε ότι λείπει η καταγραφή των συνάψεων στα σώματα κειμένων.

Εδώ, θα έβαζα το εκφωνώ σε επίσημο ύφος, το δίνω αλλιώς. Όχι παραδίδω/νω όμως.


----------



## Costas (Jul 19, 2009)

Σωστά. Και οι άλλες συνάψεις, φυσικά. Εγώ πάντως επικέντρωσα στο σύστοιχο αντικείμενο. Πολλές φορές με φέρνει σε αμηχανία.

Το "παραδίνω" είναι σκέτος αγγλισμός, όντως.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 19, 2009)

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το _ομιλία_ διαφέρει στη χρήση από τα _λόγος_, _διάλεξη_, _αγόρευση_, _προσφώνηση_ κλπ. Η λέξη _ομιλία_ μάλλον ταιριάζει περισσότερο στο event και λιγότερο στον εκφωνούμενο λόγο (και τότε σε τυπικό ύφος). Γι' αυτό και μας είναι τόσο ευχερές να πούμε _πραγματοποιώ / εκφωνώ / παρακολουθώ / παρευρίσκομαι+σε ομιλία_, και ζοριζόμαστε με τα _βγάζω / δίνω / κάνω_ — τα οποία προσωπικά αποφεύγω.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2009)

Costas said:


> Το "παραδίνω" είναι σκέτος αγγλισμός, όντως.


Δεν είναι απλώς αγγλισμός, είναι κακός και λανθασμένος αγγλισμός, επειδή η λέξη deliver έχει πολύ περισσότερες μεταφράσεις από το «παραδίνω». Άρα αυτός που επέλεξε από τις μεταφράσεις του deliver το «παραδίνω» έχει μάλλον περιορισμένες γνώσεις αγγλικής.

deliver = v. - (απ)ελευθερώνω, (δια)σώζω, παραδίδω, διανέμω, επιδίδω, εγχειρίζω, ξεγεννώ, εκφωνώ (λόγο), απαλλάσσω, φέρνω εις πέρας, εκπληρώνω


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 20, 2009)

Ιδού λοιπόν μια πολλαπλή σύναψη: 
Δίνω το λόγο μου ότι στην ομιλία που θα πραγματοποιήσω δεν θα εκφωνήσω πανηγυρικό λόγο, αλλά θα κάνω μια ομιλία στο πνεύμα της σειράς των ομιλιών που θα δώσουν οι συνάδελφοι...


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 20, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Ιδού λοιπόν μια πολλαπλή σύναψη:
> Δίνω το λόγο μου ότι στην ομιλία που θα πραγματοποιήσω δεν θα εκφωνήσω πανηγυρικό λόγο, αλλά θα κάνω μια ομιλία στο πνεύμα της σειράς των ομιλιών που θα δώσουν οι συνάδελφοι...



Άψογο σε βρίσκω :)


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 20, 2009)

Συμπληρώνω κι εγώ πως λόγω επαγγέλματος τυχαίνει να έχω *εκφωνήσει *ομιλίες σε επίσημες εκδηλώσεις και να έχω *δώσει *ομιλίες σε συνέδρια και ημερίδες. 
Δεν *κάνω *ομιλίες, αλλά κάνω μεταφράσεις. Δεν *παραδίδω *ομιλίες, αλλά παραδίδω τις μεταφράσεις μου στην ώρα τους. 

Καμιά φορά, βέβαια, *πραγματοποιώ *κιόλας μερικές ομιλίες.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2009)

Να προσθέσω, ενδεχομένως ισχυροποιώντας αυτό που έγραψα στο #4 (Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το _ομιλία_ διαφέρει στη χρήση από τα _λόγος_, _διάλεξη_, _αγόρευση_, _προσφώνηση_ κλπ. Η λέξη _ομιλία_ μάλλον ταιριάζει περισσότερο στο event και λιγότερο στον εκφωνούμενο λόγο [...]), μία σχετική παρατήρηση του Dr Moshe:

Ήθελα μόνο να προσθέσω ότι η φράση «βγάζω ομιλία» σημαίνει περισσότερο «προετοιμάζω την ομιλία που θα εκφωνήσω». Δεν είναι συνώνυμη της φρ. _βγάζω λόγο_...

Άρα φαίνεται ότι η _ομιλία_ δεν συδυάζεται (ή, τουλάχιστον, όχι πάντα) με τη σημασία τού _βγάζω_ "εκφωνώ δημόσια (_~ λόγο_)", αλλά ίσως "παράγω | σκέφτομαι (κάτι καινούργιο)".


----------



## Costas (Jul 21, 2009)

@Αζιμούθιε, συμφωνώ απολύτως, σε όλα. Το "δίνω" μια χαρά μού φαίνεται.

@Ζαζ, αυτή η σημασία του 'βγάζω' είναι λίγο-πολύ ίδια με του 'βγάζω' στο 'βγάζω τη δουλειά' ("μόλις βγάλω τη δουλειά θα κλειδώσω και θα πάω για μπάνιο"), αλλά δε νομίζω ότι ακυρώνει αυτομάτως το δικαίωμα ύπαρξης του "βγάζω ομιλία" με την έννοια του δίνω/εκφωνώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2009)

Όταν ακολουθεί έμμεσο αντικείμενο (σε ποιους έδωσε την ομιλία;), θα βρούμε και πολλά «απηύθυνε ομιλία», «θα απευθύνει ομιλία».


----------



## Costas (Jul 23, 2009)

Μουρμούρας συνέχεια: Άλλο παράδειγμα συνάψεων (δεν ξέρω αν λέγονται έτσι) που λείπουν στα λεξικά είναι οι συνοδευτικές προθέσεις: παρεμφερής. Ούτε το ΛΚΝ ούτε το ΛΝΕΓ λένε με ποια πρόθεση συντάσσεται αυτό. Αλλά και αν νομίζουν ότι με καμία, θα έπρεπε να το γράφουν κάπως. Τελικά, καταλήγεις στο διαδίκτυο για να βρεις το "με", και το "παρεμφερές σε (=ως προς) με κτ": το εν λόγω είδος είναι παρεμφερές σε συνήθειες και συμπεριφορά με το είδος Steatocranus Casuarius. Μήπως όμως ζητάω παράλογα, υπερβολικά ή αυτονόητα πράματα; Τι λέει ο λεξικογράφος μας επ' αυτού;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2009)

Costas said:


> Τελικά, καταλήγεις στο διαδίκτυο για να βρεις το "με", και το "παρεμφερές σε (=ως προς) με κτ": το εν λόγω είδος είναι παρεμφερές σε συνήθειες και συμπεριφορά με το είδος Steatocranus Casuarius.



Πέρα από τη συμφωνία μου με τα (μου φαίνονται) αυτονόητα που ζητάς, να προσθέσω και το σκέτο «παρεμφερής» με γενική: ειδικότητα που είναι παρεμφερής του δασοφύλακα... η γεύση της είναι παρεμφερής του φυστικοβούτυρου...


*Edit:* ή απλώς εννοείται εδώ το «με» που παραλείπεται;


----------



## Costas (Jul 23, 2009)

Ακριβώς! κι εγώ τέτοιο είχα βάλει (με γενική), μετά το έβγαλα και έβαλα "με", και τελικά επανέφερα τη γενική και αντικατέστησα το "παρεμφερές" με το "παραπλήσιο".

*Edit:* που ούτε κι αυτό βέβαια δίνεται με προθέσεις σε κανένα από τα δύο λεξικά. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2009)

Costas said:


> Ακριβώς! κι εγώ τέτοιο είχα βάλει (με γενική), μετά το έβγαλα και έβαλα "με", και τελικά επανέφερα τη γενική και αντικατέστησα το "παρεμφερές" με το "παραπλήσιο".



Και *με + γενική* ή *με + αιτιατική* (ή και τα δύο; ): Η αρμονία, μία έννοια παρεμφερής <με> της ομορφιάς (έτσι στο Διαδίκτυο) ή πιο σωστό θα ήταν Η αρμονία, μία έννοια παρεμφερής _*με την έννοια*_ της ομορφιάς Απορίες...  :)


----------



## sarant (Jul 23, 2009)

Ή θα πεις "παρεμφερής της ομορφιάς" ή θα πεις "παρεμφερής με την ομορφιά", όχι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2009)

Πολλά μαζί έχετε βάλει. Ας πούμε ότι το «παρεμφερής» ακολουθείται από «με», όπως τα _όμοιος, παρόμοιος, ίδιος, συναφής_ κ.τ.π. (και τα παρεμφερή :) ). Το βλέπεις στο διαδίκτυο. Βλέπεις παράδειγμα με «με» στο λήμμα _συναφής_ του ΛΚΝ. Στον ορισμό τού «παρόμοιος» στο ΛΝΕΓ διαβάζεις «...σχεδόν όμοιος *με* (κάποιον/κάτι)», ενώ στον ορισμό του «παρεμφερής» έχει «αυτός που παρουσιάζει αρκετές ομοιότητες *προς* κάποιον άλλον» (και στο διαδίκτυο θα βρεις και «παρεμφερής προς»). Αλλά θα βρούμε και πολλά «παρεμφερής» που ακολουθούνται από γενική πτώση. Δεν αναφέρομαι σε περιπτώσεις που λείπει το «με…» (π.χ. Αν γνωρίζεις γερμανικά, τα ολλανδικά, τουλάχιστον η γραπτή γλώσσα, δεν είναι καθόλου δύσκολα, γιατί έχουν λεξιλόγιο και συντακτικό παρεμφερή [με το λεξιλόγιο και συντακτικό] των γερμανικών — παράδειγμα από το διαδίκτυο). Αναφέρομαι σε περιπτώσεις όπως:
Το Νταούλι μαζί με τον Ζουρνά (πνευστό όργανο, παρεμφερές του Κλαρίνου)…
…σχεδιασμού σε φορείς με αντικείμενο παρεμφερές του αντικειμένου του Γραφείου Συγκοινωνιακού Σχεδιασμού της Διεύθυνσης Κίνησης του ΟΑΣΘ (παραδείγματα από το διαδίκτυο)
Είναι σωστή αυτή η γενική πτώση με τα πολλά ευρήματα; Εμένα δεν μ’ αρέσει. Δεν λέμε «όμοιος τού …» ή «παρόμοιος τού…».

Όσο για το εύρος των χρηστικών πληροφοριών στα ελληνικά λεξικά: ναι, στα ελληνικά λεξικά (σε σχέση με τα μεγάλα αγγλικά λεξικά για σπουδαστές της αγγλικής, εκδοτικών οίκων όπως Oxford, Longman, Macmillan) υπάρχει αυτό το κενό σε σχέση με τις προθέσεις (άλλο θέμα οι συμφράσεις).

Π.χ. στο _Longman Contemporary_ μέρος του λήμματος similar λέει:
*similar* 
almost the same [↪ alike; ≠ different]:
_We have similar tastes in music.
Both approaches seem to achieve similar results.
A number of his friends had been affected in a similar way.
The two products look quite similar._
*similar to:* _Her ideas are quite similar to mine._
*similar in:* _The two cars are very similar in size and design_.​Αλλά και στο ODE, που είναι ερμηνευτικό, ανάλογο με τα ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ, προσέξτε την επισήμανση με έντονα στοιχεία:
*similar*
_adjective_ having a resemblance in appearance, character, or quantity, without being identical: _a soft cheese *similar to* brie_. [...]​Στο τέλος του λήμματος έχει και σημείωμα για το _similar to_ και το _similar as_.

Για αναζητήσεις σε σώματα, μην ξεχνάτε τα:
http://hnc.ilsp.gr/find.asp
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...xica/search.html?lq=παρεμφερ&loptall=true&dq=
(με επιλεγμένη την _Αναζήτηση και στο σώμα των λημμάτων_.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Είναι σωστή αυτή η γενική πτώση με τα πολλά ευρήματα; Εμένα δεν μ’ αρέσει. Δεν λέμε «όμοιος τού …» ή «παρόμοιος τού…».
> 
> Όσο για το εύρος των χρηστικών πληροφοριών στα ελληνικά λεξικά: ναι, στα ελληνικά λεξικά (σε σχέση με τα μεγάλα αγγλικά λεξικά για σπουδαστές της αγγλικής, εκδοτικών οίκων όπως Oxford, Longman, Macmillan) υπάρχει αυτό το κενό σε σχέση με τις προθέσεις (άλλο θέμα οι συμφράσεις).



Κι εγώ μένω στο παρεμφερής + με/προς.
Μάλλον το παρεμφερής ακούγεται βαρύτερο από τα "παρεμεφερή", που λες, οπότε του κολλάμε γενική.

Όσο για τις χρηστικές πληροφορίες των αγγλικών λεξικών, αυτό τους έλειπε να μη βάζουν, τέτοιος πονοκεφάλ(αι)ος που είναι οι προθέσεις στα αγγλικά. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 24, 2009)

Ο Δημητράκος σημειώνει ότι η γενική μετά το «όμοιος» (που, πιστεύω, επειδή είναι επίθετο ομοιότητας σημαντικό, επηρεάζει και τα υπόλοιπα επίθετα της ομάδας: _παρεμφερής_, _παρόμοιος_) αποτελεί σχήμα βραχυλογίας:


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2009)

Το «κατά βραχυλογίαν» δεν διαφέρει από το «λεξιλόγιο και συντακτικό παρεμφερή των γερμανικών» (βλ. παραπάνω). Υπάρχει και γνησιότερη γενική, π.χ. του Ησαΐα το «έσομαι όμοιος τω υψίστω» (κατά τους Ο') έγινε από τον Βάμβα «θέλω είσθαι όμοιος του Υψίστου». Σήμερα αυτό το λέμε «όμοιος με τον Ύψιστο».


----------

